# General > Hobbies >  Bower Community Centre - Spring Market

## kgs

We are holding a Spring Market on Sunday 22nd April from 11 - 3pm in Bower Community Centre. We would love to promote locally produced products and are looking for producers of local arts, crafts, food produce etc. Anyone interested in hiring a table/stall can contact me at bowercommunitycentre@hotmail.co.uk for further information.

----------


## kgs

Stalls still available.

----------


## kgs

Come and join Bower Community Centres facebook group and keep up to date with all the events at the hall.
Here is the link, http://www.facebook.com/groups/195091487258177/

----------

